# Cube Stereo 170 - Steuersatz lockert sich andauernd und geht kaputt



## RacingEnduro (8. April 2021)

Hi.
Ich fahre ein Cube Stereo 170 SL und bei mir lockert sich der Steuersatz ständig (ich kann ihn kurzzeitig perfekt einstellen, d.h. die Kralle ist fest und der Vorbau passend abgelängt + der Vorbau innen/Steuerrohr außen entfettet).
Konkret etnwickelt sich das Spiel unten an der Lagerschale, oben ist immer fast kein Spiel bemerkbar. Sobald ich Spiel bemerke ziehe ich alles immer wieder passend fest.
Mir ist jetzt (in einem Jahr) schon 3 Mal das untere Lager gebrochen und immer wieder auf Kulanz getauscht worden.
Ich habe aber keine Lust alles ständig (alle 6 Fahrstunden) nachzustellen.

Was könnten hierfür Ursachen sein?
Bitte macht Vorschläge, sodass ich mit Hilfe dieser mit Cube eine Lösung finden kann!


----------



## Schoasdromme (26. September 2021)

Hallo.
Gibt es schon eine Lösung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulles (26. September 2021)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Gibt es schon eine Lösung?


Gabelschaft und Vorbau im Bereich der Klemmung entfetten, Carbon Montagepaste dran, Vorbau drauf, Lager über Aheadkappe fest anziehen (bis das Steuerlager gerade noch leicht läuft), Vorbau mit ca. 8 Nm klemmen.
Der Vorbau bzw. Spacer muss zum  Gabelschaft genügend Überstand haben, um die Vorspannung zu gewährleisten, min. 4 mm.


----------



## RacingEnduro (27. September 2021)

ulles schrieb:


> Gabelschaft und Vorbau im Bereich der Klemmung entfetten, Carbon Montagepaste dran, Vorbau drauf, Lager über Aheadkappe fest anziehen (bis das Steuerlager gerade noch leicht läuft), Vorbau mit ca. 8 Nm klemmen.
> Der Vorbau bzw. Spacer muss zum  Gabelschaft genügend Überstand haben, um die Vorspannung zu gewährleisten, min. 4 mm.





dmr-bike schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Gibt es schon eine Lösung?



Hallo.
Das Thema hat sich bereits erledigt, die Einsätze/Fräsungen im Steuerrohr waren vom Winkel komplett falsch und so haben sich die Lager immer minimal verkanntet und haben sich durchs Fahren gelockert. Habe das Rad deshalb zurückgeben können und ein neues Rad erhalten. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Tipps


----------



## AlexLohn (21. Januar 2022)

Hallo! Bei mir lockert sich der Steuersatz auch ständig. Was meinst du mit "Einsätze/Fräsungen im Steuerrohr waren vom Winkel komplett falsch"?


----------



## KilianRacing (28. Januar 2022)

Hi, 
ich fahre seit einem Jahr auch ein Cube Stereo 170 SL 2021 Modell im Endurorennsport und mich ärgert der Steuersatz wie die Sau. Entweder leichtgängig mit Spiel oder ohne Spiel unbrauchbar schwergängig, wie auch hier schon oft gepostet. Darüber hinaus finde ich das Bike Klasse.

Deshalb habe ich im November angefangen, das Thema mitzulesen und einen Prototyp mit 0 Grad entworfen. Solide Aluminiumschalen eingepasst/eingepresst in den Rahmen. Der vergoldete Erstmustersteuersatz ist heute gekommen.

Erste Bilder findet ihr hier: 








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Schwäbisch Gmünd finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Weitere Infos folgen.


Grüße Kilian 
KILIANRACING


----------



## Schoasdromme (5. Februar 2022)

KilianRacing schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fahre seit einem Jahr auch ein Cube Stereo 170 SL 2021 Modell im Endurorennsport und mich ärgert der Steuersatz wie die Sau. Entweder leichtgängig mit Spiel oder ohne Spiel unbrauchbar schwergängig, wie auch hier schon oft gepostet. Darüber hinaus finde ich das Bike Klasse.
> 
> Deshalb habe ich im November angefangen, das Thema mitzulesen und einen Prototyp mit 0 Grad entworfen. Solide Aluminiumschalen eingepasst/eingepresst in den Rahmen. Der vergoldete Erstmustersteuersatz ist heute gekommen.
> ...


Die Kunststoffschalen fallen also weg ?
Passt das auch für das  aktuelle CUBE TWO 15 ?


----------



## KilianRacing (5. Februar 2022)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Die Kunststoffschalen fallen also weg ?
> Passt das auch für das  aktuelle CUBE TWO 15 ?


Genau, kein Plasik mehr im Steuersatz. 
Cube TWO 15 muss ich studieren.


----------



## KilianRacing (5. Februar 2022)

KilianRacing schrieb:


> Genau, kein Plasik mehr im Steuersatz.
> Cube TWO 15 muss ich studieren.


Nach Schnellrecherche, könnte das gehen. Um es sicher zu wissen muss eins zerlegt werden und der Rahmendurchmesser (ZS) vermessen werden. 

Damit anstelle der Plasikteile die Aluschalen verpresst werden können muss die Rahmenpassung sitzen. Mein Steuersatz ist ein Semiintergierter abgestimmt auf den CUBE-ACROS-Standard vom Stereo 170. 

Leider rückt Cube hier die Rahmenzeichnungen nicht raus😅✌️. 

Da auch Arcos auf Stückzahlen kommen muss, damit sich der Steuersatz lohnt, wird hier sicher die Palette erweitert. Vielleicht überarbeiten die auch das überbestimmte Design der Plastikschalen nochmal.


----------



## Grizzly71 (9. Februar 2022)

KilianRacing schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fahre seit einem Jahr auch ein Cube Stereo 170 SL 2021 Modell im Endurorennsport und mich ärgert der Steuersatz wie die Sau. Entweder leichtgängig mit Spiel oder ohne Spiel unbrauchbar schwergängig, wie auch hier schon oft gepostet. Darüber hinaus finde ich das Bike Klasse.
> 
> Deshalb habe ich im November angefangen, das Thema mitzulesen und einen Prototyp mit 0 Grad entworfen. Solide Aluminiumschalen eingepasst/eingepresst in den Rahmen. Der vergoldete Erstmustersteuersatz ist heute gekommen.
> ...


Hallo Guten Morgen,

das klingt doch mal sehr gut.
Was soll das gut Stück denn dann in etwa kosten?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## KilianRacing (9. Februar 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> Hallo Guten Morgen,
> 
> das klingt doch mal sehr gut.
> Was soll das gut Stück denn dann in etwa kosten?
> ...



Ich habe noch wenige Protos, die ich zu Testkonditionen abgeben würde. Preis VB via persönliche Nachricht. 

Ansonsten möchte ich eine Serie mit 25 Steuersätzen starten. Zur Material- und Herstellungskostendeckung ist der ZielVK 99€, wie auch der Acros. Bei der geringen Menge ist das schon ganz gut. Das Engineering ist for free. Sonst wäre der Preis nicht haltbar.

Der Preis kann natürlich noch deutlich besser werden mit höheren Stückzahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexLohn (13. Februar 2022)

Passt denn da echt kein anderer Steuersatz rein?


----------



## AlexLohn (25. März 2022)

Das würde mich auch interessieren! Geht da kein anderer Steuersatz rein. Meiner lockert sich auch nach jeder Abfahrt - eine Katastrophe. Wie kommt man an die Maße? Eine Hilfe wäre super!


----------



## BeetCake (25. März 2022)

Meiner lockert sich auch quasi nach jeder "artgerechten" Ausfahrt. Bike ist erst ein paar Wochen alt. One77 Race


----------



## BeetCake (25. März 2022)

AlexLohn schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren! Geht da kein anderer Steuersatz rein. Meiner lockert sich auch nach jeder Abfahrt - eine Katastrophe. Wie kommt man an die Maße? Eine Hilfe wäre super!


Hier gibts einige Maße: https://acros-components.com/produc...medium=Cube&utm_campaign=Stereo 170 2020-2021


----------



## KilianRacing (25. März 2022)

Ich hab noch 2 Protos😎


----------



## KilianRacing (25. März 2022)

Ich hab noch 2 Steuersätze

Verkaufe ich gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen. Wie findest du das?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Schwäbisch Gmünd finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexLohn (26. März 2022)

KilianRacing schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 2 Steuersätze
> 
> Verkaufe ich gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen. Wie findest du das?
> 
> ...


Ich habs mir schon angeschaut. Find ich super, wenn du das selber gebaut hast! Cool! Aber 99,- ist schon happig. Verstehe schon, dass das aufwändig ist. Aber ich will erst noch den Reklamationsweg über Cube gehen. Mal schauen was dabei raus kommt... Und ich will noch recherchieren, ob es wirklich keinen alternativen am Markt gibt. Kann doch nicht sein!?


----------



## Stoawold (30. März 2022)

Servus,
Ich habe die gleiche Erfahrung mit dem Steuersatz gemacht, mein Steuersatz wurde auch locker. Mir wurde gesagt, es sei wichtig, dass die Lagerschalen (Kunstoff) in der richtigen Orientierung im Rahmen liegen, sonst liegen die Lager über Eck.
Nach Auskunft von Cube hat der Steuersatz am Gabelkonus und am Deckel oben je eine Dichtung aus Gummi. Diese haben am Anfang, solange sie noch nicht "richtig eingeschliffen" sind, etwas zu viel Reibung. Das ist der Grund warum viele den Steuersatz gefühlt richtig einstellen (Lenker kippt von selbst), aber in diesem Fall zu locker eingestellt haben. Der Steuersatz ist dann richtig eingestellt, wenn weder oben noch unten kein Spiel mehr zu fühlen ist. Dann braucht es aber ein bis zwei Ausfahrten, bis sich die Dichtungen etwas eingeschliffen haben. Dann dreht der Lenker auch wieder ganz von selbst.
Wenn der Steuersatz im lockeren Zustand gefahren wurde, kann es aber sein, dass die Kunststoffschalen beschädigt wurden. Dann sollten diese wahrscheinlich getauscht werden.

Ich habe mich an diese Tipps gehalten und fahre mein Stereo 170 29 nun schon über 1,5 Jahre ohne dass der Steuersatz nochmal locker wurde........


----------



## KilianRacing (30. März 2022)

Stoawold schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich habe die gleiche Erfahrung mit dem Steuersatz gemacht, mein Steuersatz wurde auch locker. Mir wurde gesagt, es sei wichtig, dass die Lagerschalen (Kunstoff) in der richtigen Orientierung im Rahmen liegen, sonst liegen die Lager über Eck.
> Nach Auskunft von Cube hat der Steuersatz am Gabelkonus und am Deckel oben je eine Dichtung aus Gummi. Diese haben am Anfang, solange sie noch nicht "richtig eingeschliffen" sind, etwas zu viel Reibung. Das ist der Grund warum viele den Steuersatz gefühlt richtig einstellen (Lenker kippt von selbst), aber in diesem Fall zu locker eingestellt haben. Der Steuersatz ist dann richtig eingestellt, wenn weder oben noch unten kein Spiel mehr zu fühlen ist. Dann braucht es aber ein bis zwei Ausfahrten, bis sich die Dichtungen etwas eingeschliffen haben. Dann dreht der Lenker auch wieder ganz von selbst.
> Wenn der Steuersatz im lockeren Zustand gefahren wurde, kann es aber sein, dass die Kunststoffschalen beschädigt wurden. Dann sollten diese wahrscheinlich getauscht werden.
> ...


Interessant. Damit schiebt Cube das Thema dem Benutzer in die Schuhe. Denn…

… Mit dem Wissen hat Cube sicher den Steuersatz jedes Mal korrekt voreingestellt und diese Infos liegt auch den Monteuren der Händler vor! 🤔


----------



## KilianRacing (30. März 2022)

AlexLohn schrieb:


> Ich habs mir schon angeschaut. Find ich super, wenn du das selber gebaut hast! Cool! Aber 99,- ist schon happig. Verstehe schon, dass das aufwändig ist. Aber ich will erst noch den Reklamationsweg über Cube gehen. Mal schauen was dabei raus kommt... Und ich will noch recherchieren, ob es wirklich keinen alternativen am Markt gibt. Kann doch nicht sein!?



Was hat deine Marktrecherche ergeben? Hast du noch eine solide Alternative gefunden?

Was verstehst du unter selbst gebaut?

Mein Produktdesign wurde beauftragt und die Teile hochpräzise CNC gefertigt.
Die Lösung ist mit 99€ preiswert im Rahmen einer Kleinserie (nicht gestartet).
Der OEM-Acros wird +1000-fach gefertigt und kostet auch noch 99€ pro Satz.


----------



## Stoawold (30. März 2022)

KilianRacing schrieb:


> Interessant. Damit schiebt Cube das Thema dem Benutzer in die Schuhe. Denn…
> 
> … Mit dem Wissen hat Cube sicher den Steuersatz jedes Mal korrekt voreingestellt und diese Infos liegt auch den Monteuren der Händler vor! 🤔


hmmm.....ich glaube nicht, dass Cube das Problem hier dem Benutzer in die Schuhe schiebt oder schieben will ........ der Steuersatz muss einfach richtig eingestellt sein/werden, dann funktioniert er auch. Und im Normalfall macht dies ja der freundliche Händler vor Ort, bei dem man das Rad kauft.


----------



## KilianRacing (24. Juni 2022)

Just FYI

Beitrag im Thema 'Cube Stereo 170'
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-stereo-170.898926/post-18175752


----------



## Hutaba (3. Juli 2022)

Hallo, fahre auch ein Cube one77 race seit 3 Wochen. Muss sagen, dass die Qualität des gesamten Rades zu wünschen über lässt. Den gesamten Steuersatz aus Plastik zu machen würde mir bei einem Enduro-Bike nicht mal im Traum einfallen. Es lockert sich nach jeder Abfahrt. Beim Nachziehen ist mir die Aheadkappe aus Plastik irgendwann gebrochen 🤣. Dann war die Fahrt zu Ende. Annahme: die Schalen sollten eigentlich auf dem Konus im Steuerrohr aufliegen und selber kein Spiel entwickeln. Ich habe jetzt den Rest des Steuersatzes mit Kappen und Spacern von ZTTO ausgetauscht. Der Steuersatz aus China kostet 1/10 des Acros und hält auf meinen zwei anderen Bikes schon länger ohne Probleme. Ich hoffe das hilft. Wieso ein Lager im Hinterbau nach 3 Fahrten Spiel hat werde ich diese Woche meinen Cube Händler vor Ort auch noch fragen.


----------



## KilianRacing (4. Juli 2022)

Hutaba schrieb:


> Hallo, fahre auch ein Cube one77 race seit 3 Wochen. Muss sagen, dass die Qualität des gesamten Rades zu wünschen über lässt. Den gesamten Steuersatz aus Plastik zu machen würde mir bei einem Enduro-Bike nicht mal im Traum einfallen. Es lockert sich nach jeder Abfahrt. Beim Nachziehen ist mir die Aheadkappe aus Plastik irgendwann gebrochen 🤣. Dann war die Fahrt zu Ende. Annahme: die Schalen sollten eigentlich auf dem Konus im Steuerrohr aufliegen und selber kein Spiel entwickeln. Ich habe jetzt den Rest des Steuersatzes mit Kappen und Spacern von ZTTO ausgetauscht. Der Steuersatz aus China kostet 1/10 des Acros und hält auf meinen zwei anderen Bikes schon länger ohne Probleme. Ich hoffe das hilft. Wieso ein Lager im Hinterbau nach 3 Fahrten Spiel hat werde ich diese Woche meinen Cube Händler vor Ort auch noch fragen.





Hutaba schrieb:


> Hallo, fahre auch ein Cube one77 race seit 3 Wochen. Muss sagen, dass die Qualität des gesamten Rades zu wünschen über lässt. Den gesamten Steuersatz aus Plastik zu machen würde mir bei einem Enduro-Bike nicht mal im Traum einfallen. Es lockert sich nach jeder Abfahrt. Beim Nachziehen ist mir die Aheadkappe aus Plastik irgendwann gebrochen 🤣. Dann war die Fahrt zu Ende. Annahme: die Schalen sollten eigentlich auf dem Konus im Steuerrohr aufliegen und selber kein Spiel entwickeln. Ich habe jetzt den Rest des Steuersatzes mit Kappen und Spacern von ZTTO ausgetauscht. Der Steuersatz aus China kostet 1/10 des Acros und hält auf meinen zwei anderen Bikes schon länger ohne Probleme. Ich hoffe das hilft. Wieso ein Lager im Hinterbau nach 3 Fahrten Spiel hat werde ich diese Woche meinen Cube Händler vor Ort auch noch fragen.


----------



## KilianRacing (4. Juli 2022)

Der passt und funktioniert am ONE77 und Stereo 170


----------



## Hutaba (4. Juli 2022)

Hallo KilianRacing, danke, ich habe deine Lösung schon gesehen. Ich finde die nicht schlecht, nur arg überteuert. Ich veruche es erst damit und lasse mir ggfs zwei Lagerschalen auf der Drehmaschine fertigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KilianRacing (4. Juli 2022)

Hutaba schrieb:


> Hallo KilianRacing, danke, ich habe deine Lösung schon gesehen. Ich finde die nicht schlecht, nur arg überteuert. Ich veruche es erst damit und lasse mir ggfs zwei Lagerschalen auf der Drehmaschine fertigen.



Gleicher Preis wie der originale Acros und das bei einer Kleinstserie mit besserer Qualität! Der BWLer der das als teuer deklariert, den gibts nicht. 

Mein Design ist Rennerprobt, war in Finale, auf dem Reschen, in der Megavalanche 2022 und dann sind 99€ teuer bei einer Auflage von max. 25 Stück?!

Pardon. 
Der Preis ist nicht kostendeckend für mich. Es ist nur ein Gefallen an die Cube-Biker die es schätzen. 

Grüße Kilian


----------



## Hutaba (4. Juli 2022)

Alles gut. Du kannst es mir gerne so erklären. Ich kenne deine Ausgaben pro Steuersatz nun mal nicht. Nur dann erkläre ich dir, dass es zwei einfache konzentrische Schalen sind, die auf jeder Drehmaschine ohne Schnick-Schnack gefertigt werden können. Der Vergleich mit dem OEM ist abwegig, weil das ein Großlieferant ist. Der hat noch ganz andere Ausgaben mit abzudecken, von Engineering, über Marketing bis Renteneinzahlungen von allen MA. Bekommt man bei dir denn Garantie oder wenigstens Gewährleistung? Ist beim OEM ebenfalls einkalkuliert.
PS: Megavalanche ist geil. Muss ich auch mal wieder hin.


----------



## t.schneider (4. Juli 2022)

Hutaba schrieb:


> Nur dann erkläre ich dir, dass es zwei einfache konzentrische Schalen sind, die auf jeder Drehmaschine ohne Schnick-Schnack gefertigt werden können.


Ist doch super! Dann mach das doch einfach schnell selbst und lass die Leute mit konstruktiven Lösungen hier einfach in Ruhe.


----------



## Hutaba (5. Juli 2022)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Ist doch super! Dann mach das doch einfach schnell selbst und lass die Leute mit konstruktiven Lösungen hier einfach in Ruhe.


Welchen Auftrag hast du denn jetzt mit deinem Beitrag? Alles was von Kilian kommt ist also konstruktiv, alles andere nicht? Da wird sich der potenzielle Käufer, der das hier liest zweimal überlegen zu kaufen.
Wie gesagt, habe ich nie gesagt, dass die Lösung nicht gut wäre, aber alle mit dem Problem zu zwingen von Kilian zu kaufen ist doch irgendwie daneben.


----------



## BeetCake (5. Juli 2022)

Hutaba schrieb:


> Welchen Auftrag hast du denn jetzt mit deinem Beitrag? Alles was von Kilian kommt ist also konstruktiv, alles andere nicht? Da wird sich der potenzielle Käufer, der das hier liest zweimal überlegen zu kaufen.
> Wie gesagt, habe ich nie gesagt, dass die Lösung nicht gut wäre, aber alle mit dem Problem zu zwingen von Kilian zu kaufen ist doch irgendwie daneben.


Naja also hier wird doch keiner gezwungen irgendwas bei irgendwem zu kaufen...

Klar kann man mit dem nötigen Equipment und Know-How ein ähnliches Teil selber fertigen. Aber wie viele Leute werden das wohl realistisch können oder auch wollen (Zeitaufwand).

Kilian bietet hier einfach eine fertige Lösung zum Kauf an. Take it or leave it.
Man könnte hier eher Cube vorwerfen, dass sie minderwertige Teile an Enduros verbauen und keine haltbare Alternative anbieten.

Ich find es super, wenn Jemand für sich eine Lösung erarbeitet und diese dann auch noch der Community präsentiert und anbietet diese zu verkaufen. Ob da nun kommerzielles Interesse dahinter steht oder nicht, ist doch völlig egal.


----------



## Hutaba (5. Juli 2022)

BeetCake schrieb:


> Naja also hier wird doch keiner gezwungen irgendwas bei irgendwem zu kaufen...
> 
> Klar kann man mit dem nötigen Equipment und Know-How ein ähnliches Teil selber fertigen. Aber wie viele Leute werden das wohl realistisch können oder auch wollen (Zeitaufwand).
> 
> ...


Sehe ich genau so. Hier sollte man eher Cube und Acros eine krasse Fehlkonstruktion vorwerfen. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es für mich zu teuer ist und möchte die Lösung auf keinen Fall anprangern. 
Will aber in den nächsten Wochen erst mal auch gucken, ob der Austausch der Spacer und Abdeckkappe mit welchen aus Metall schon eine deutliche Verbesserung bringt. Meine Vermutung ist, dass es nicht mal die Schalen selber sind, die sich "setzen", sondern die Aheadkappe und die Plastikspacer da eine erhebliche Rolle spielen. Die Schalen sind ja an der Druckfläche 1-1.2 mm stark, wo sie zwischen Steuerrohrkonus und Lager zwischen liegen. Da sollte mMn. nicht so viel komprimierbar sein, selbst bei Plastik. Aber das wird sich demnächst rausstellen. Ich werde hier dann Rückmeldung geben.


----------



## BeetCake (5. Juli 2022)

Hutaba schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so. Hier sollte man eher Cube und Acros eine krasse Fehlkonstruktion vorwerfen. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es für mich zu teuer ist und möchte die Lösung auf keinen Fall anprangern.
> Will aber in den nächsten Wochen erst mal auch gucken, ob der Austausch der Spacer und Abdeckkappe mit welchen aus Metall schon eine deutliche Verbesserung bringt. Meine Vermutung ist, dass es nicht mal die Schalen selber sind, die sich "setzen", sondern die Aheadkappe und die Plastikspacer da eine erhebliche Rolle spielen. Die Schalen sind ja an der Druckfläche 1-1.2 mm stark, wo sie zwischen Steuerrohrkonus und Lager zwischen liegen. Da sollte mMn. nicht so viel komprimierbar sein, selbst bei Plastik. Aber das wird sich demnächst rausstellen. Ich werde hier dann Rückmeldung geben.


Genau diese Übung habe ich schon gemacht. Die Plastik Aheadkappe hat sich bei mir nach kurzer Zeit schon verabschiedet. Das bringt definitiv eine deutliche Besserung. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, direkt als erste Maßnahme gescheite Spacer und Kappe zu verbauen.
Langfristige Erfahrungen kann ich nicht bieten, da ich das Cube nur kurz gefahren bin.


----------



## t.schneider (5. Juli 2022)

Hutaba schrieb:


> Welchen Auftrag hast du denn jetzt mit deinem Beitrag?


Ich möchte bei dir einen Satz der Lagerschalen bestellen. Was kosten die und wann kann ich sie haben?


----------



## Hutaba (5. Juli 2022)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Ich möchte bei dir einen Satz der Lagerschalen bestellen. Was kosten die und wann kann ich sie haben?


Ich kann dir einen Satz Bananenschalen sofort rausschicken. Gerade fertiggestellt 😉. Beste Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t.schneider (5. Juli 2022)

Das habe ich mir genau so gedacht.


----------



## KilianRacing (6. Juli 2022)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Ich möchte bei dir einen Satz der Lagerschalen bestellen. Was kosten die und wann kann ich sie haben?


Hi, die Lagerschalen gibt es kompett mit einem Steuersatz. D.h. alles von Acros raus und der Neue rein. Alles CNC gedrehtes Aluminium und inzwischen schwarz eloxiert. 

Preis 99€/Satz + Versand 5,90€

Die erste Kleinstserie (25 Stück) ist fast ausverkauft. 

Grüße Kilian


----------



## Hutaba (7. Juli 2022)

BeetCake schrieb:


> Genau diese Übung habe ich schon gemacht. Die Plastik Aheadkappe hat sich bei mir nach kurzer Zeit schon verabschiedet. Das bringt definitiv eine deutliche Besserung. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, direkt als erste Maßnahme gescheite Spacer und Kappe zu verbauen.
> Langfristige Erfahrungen kann ich nicht bieten, da ich das Cube nur kurz gefahren bin.


Ich bin halt einen Schritt weitergegangen und habe alles Plastik außer der beiden Winkelschalen ersetzt. Die Druckfläche des Innenkonus mit der Steuersatzkappe (gestricheltes Muster auf dem Bild) haben nämlich auch eine geringe Fläche und sind damit hohen Drücken ausgesetzt. Die Steuersatzkappe ist bei Acros auch aus Plastik, das hält den hohen Druck nicht so gut, wie Metall. Die Lagerschalen fangen die Kraft jedoch großflächig ab und sollten einen viel geringeren Druck bekommen. Bei ein paar Carbon-Rahmen werden die Lager auch direkt in das Carbon gelegt. Das Material verhält sich bei solcher Belastung ahnlich, denke ich. So kann man auf jeden Fall die Winkelverstellung von 0,8° weiter nutzen.
Wenn wir schon über Preise reden, das Ganze hat mich  ca.14 Euro gekostet.


----------



## Schoasdromme (8. Juli 2022)

Hutaba schrieb:


> Ich bin halt einen Schritt weitergegangen und habe alles Plastik außer der beiden Winkelschalen ersetzt. Die Druckfläche des Innenkonus mit der Steuersatzkappe (gestricheltes Muster auf dem Bild) haben nämlich auch eine geringe Fläche und sind damit hohen Drücken ausgesetzt. Die Steuersatzkappe ist bei Acros auch aus Plastik, das hält den hohen Druck nicht so gut, wie Metall. Die Lagerschalen fangen die Kraft jedoch großflächig ab und sollten einen viel geringeren Druck bekommen. Bei ein paar Carbon-Rahmen werden die Lager auch direkt in das Carbon gelegt. Das Material verhält sich bei solcher Belastung ahnlich, denke ich. So kann man auf jeden Fall die Winkelverstellung von 0,8° weiter nutzen.
> Wenn wir schon über Preise reden, das Ganze hat mich  ca.14 Euro gekostet.
> Anhang anzeigen 1512915


Ich habe bei meinem CUBE TWO 15 Race ebenfalls alles Plastik am Steuersatz entfernt ( ausser die Schalen),
hält seitdem bombenfest.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (25. Juli 2022)

Hutaba schrieb:


> Ich bin halt einen Schritt weitergegangen und habe alles Plastik außer der beiden Winkelschalen ersetzt. Die Druckfläche des Innenkonus mit der Steuersatzkappe (gestricheltes Muster auf dem Bild) haben nämlich auch eine geringe Fläche und sind damit hohen Drücken ausgesetzt. Die Steuersatzkappe ist bei Acros auch aus Plastik, das hält den hohen Druck nicht so gut, wie Metall. Die Lagerschalen fangen die Kraft jedoch großflächig ab und sollten einen viel geringeren Druck bekommen. Bei ein paar Carbon-Rahmen werden die Lager auch direkt in das Carbon gelegt. Das Material verhält sich bei solcher Belastung ahnlich, denke ich. So kann man auf jeden Fall die Winkelverstellung von 0,8° weiter nutzen.
> Wenn wir schon über Preise reden, das Ganze hat mich  ca.14 Euro gekostet.
> Anhang anzeigen 1512915


Welche Kappe genau ist das denn? Also Ahead-Kappe und Spacer hab ich auch schon gegen Metall getauscht, die eigentliche Kappe direkt auf der Steuersatzschale (also unter den Spacern) ist aber nach wie vor aus Kunststoff.


----------



## Hutaba (25. Juli 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Welche Kappe genau ist das denn? Also Ahead-Kappe und Spacer hab ich auch schon gegen Metall getauscht, die eigentliche Kappe direkt auf der Steuersatzschale (also unter den Spacern) ist aber nach wie vor aus Kunststoff.


Genau die meine ich. Die bekommt man aber nur aus einem anderen Steuersatz raus. Man muss nämlich auch den Konusring unterhalb mittauschen, weil der Acros Konusring auch wieder kein Standardmaß ist. Ich weiß, daß der Nukeproof Steuersatz und der ZTTO (China für ca.12 Euro) kompatibel ist. Müssten aber noch viel mehr plug and play kompatibel sein.
Ich mache jetzt ein Bikeurlaub in den Alpen und der Steuersatz hat sich seit dem Tausch nicht wieder gelockert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogeyman1301 (25. Juli 2022)

Hast du zu den Steuersätzen vielleicht einen Link für mich? Besten Dank schonmal!


----------



## Hutaba (25. Juli 2022)

Hutaba schrieb:


> Genau die meine ich. Die bekommt man aber nur aus einem anderen Steuersatz raus. Man muss nämlich auch den Konusring unterhalb mittauschen, weil der Acros Konusring auch wieder kein Standardmaß ist. Ich weiß, daß der Nukeproof Steuersatz und der ZTTO (China für ca.12 Euro) kompatibel ist. Müssten aber noch viel mehr plug and play kompatibel sein.
> Ich mache jetzt ein Bikeurlaub in den Alpen und der Steuersatz hat sich seit dem Tausch nicht wieder gelockert.


https://www.ebay.de/itm/384037818559 ist so einer. Direkt aus China halt nochmal billiger. Nukeproof müsste ich nachschauen welcher genau das war. War auf jeden Fall damals in meinem 2018er NP Mega 275 Pro drin.


----------



## Hutaba (25. Oktober 2022)

Damit die interessierten Besitzer eine kurze Rückmeldung zu meinem Lösung haben. Ich bin jetzt mehrere Monate inkl. Urlaub in Bikeparks, Finale und einem Rennen mit dem Fahrrad bestritten.. Die Lösung oben mit dem Austausch aller Plastikelemente bis auf die Schalen hat bis jetzt gehalten. Ist also auf jeden Fall eine Option.


----------



## fexbru (25. Oktober 2022)

Vielleicht hab ich deswegen an meinem Rad keine Probleme. Bei mir war ab Werk alles außer den Plastikschalen zur Verstellung aus Metall. 
Modell ist das Stereo TM der ersten Generation müsste also 2020 sein.


----------

